# LF licenced in Surrey :: Electrician



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
It turns out I'm using more electricity than my neighbors.
Surrey Electrical inspections came by and told me I need to have a Safety Inspection"

I'm looking for a quotation on the inspection:

Please Phone


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you think they're looking for grow-ops? Maybe you can just explain that you have aquariums and they'll cancel the inspection?

We were inspected twice, not by the city but by our insurance company, and I finally found out that it was because I'd started babysitting some other BCA members' tanks and also added some more of my own. Our electricity bill shot up. I don't know how the insurance company got the info about our electricity -- it was all very vague. But as our house is old, with every inspection we get asked to fix something, so the inspections do end up costing us quite a bit even though we're not running any grow-ops.

As far as inspections go, here's a note that came through yesterday on another list that I belong to. I don't know this person personally:

Dear Everyone,

A good friend of mine has just qualified as a Licensed BC Home Inspector (this
profession is now regulated by Consumer Protection BC). He is a long time
construction professional and has been in the field for years.

He is offering an amazing special for his friends (and agreed to extend it to
HS-Van) for February only: A home inspection at 50% off.
The only conditions are that the client has to be the owner of the home, and the
home is not currently listed for sale.

The standard inspection for a single detached home includes a methodical
inspection of nine building
systems: Roofing and Flashing, Exterior Structure, Electrical, Heating, Cooling
and Heat Pumps, Insulation, Plumbing and Interior.
The inspection takes approximately 3.5 to 4.5 hours depending on the size and
complexity of the home.

The inspection fee for a typical three bedroom home is 425.00, plus crawlspace
30.00, plus detached garage 30.00, Total = 485.00,
minus the 50% discount = 242.50

The discount deal is available seven days a week until February 28 and
inspections are booked first come first serve.

This is great way to find out how your roof is doing, if there is moisture
inside that bathroom wall, or if there are safety issues.
This can also be a great thing to do if you are considering selling and want to
figure out what needs fixing.
He checked my house for me and even though I am an architect and my house had
been inspected before, I still learned new things.

Please call him directly: 604 469 9684. (Francis Lemieux, Polaris Inspections
Ltd.)

Edited to add: Just a reminder that I don't know this inspector; I know the person making the recommendation only slightly through a homeschooling list. I post this here because of the price -- I don't know if it's a good price or not, though, or if it counts as an electrical inspection.

*An electrician I've used and like is Jacob ben Itzhak at My Electrician: 604-261-4499*


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

be glad you are not in Coquitlam, if they find traces of work done without a permit, they'll tag you as a grow op home. Took my old landlord 2 years in court to get the label lifted off his home.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
yes it was the grow op inspection team that showed up:
SurreElectricalal inspector
RCMP
Fire Marshial
Fire inspector.

The Electrical Inspector called for the Safety Inspection as he did not like my use of Power Bars near water.

No chance to appeal.
They have ultimate power and we have to pay to prove our innocence.
Guilty till proven innocent and reimbursement of expenses is not an option


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad, Mikebike. I've heard that Surrey is very tough about things like that (though they have cut down on grow-ops). 

My inspector was fine about the power bars being near water and I think it's a bit picky about Surrey to criticize that, since power bars usually have safety switches and, anyway, they are optional accessories, not part of your infrastructure. However, a few years ago an inspector for our insurance company gave us 3 months to rewire our house because we had a lot of knob-and-tube. This was during the Olympic construction period, very challenging. 

Will you have some more electrical outlets installed, with ground fault circuit interrupters? Probably a good idea around water, not just with fish. I don't think they're very expensive. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> That's too bad, Mikebike. I've heard that Surrey is very tough about things like that (though they have cut down on grow-ops).
> 
> My inspector was fine about the power bars being near water and I think it's a bit picky about Surrey to criticize that, since power bars usually have safety switches and, anyway, they are optional accessories, not part of your infrastructure. However, a few years ago an inspector for our insurance company gave us 3 months to rewire our house because we had a lot of knob-and-tube. This was during the Olympic construction period, very challenging.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.
Yes Surrey is activly targetting Grow-Ops.

I bought my used mobile home her in 2003 and have been adding additional outlets as my power requirements ramp up.
My Sunroom/fish room had 4 dedicated 20 amp GFCI recepticals in it for just the tanks.

I have an Unlimited Electricians licence/ticket but cannot do my own inspection as I don't have an active business licence.

Catch 22:<{


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If a license isn't that expensive, I'd just apply. As long as your ticket's valid, why not?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Noteworthy is that NOT all power bars are protected for use around water. In fact, most of the power bars are NOT. It is very hard to find a GFCI protected power bar. I look high and low everytime I am around electrical sections and never seen one. There are GFCI extension cords and adaptors at $30 and up.

A GFCI outlet is the way to go. A power can be plug into the GFCI outlet. It will tell you which equipment is beginning to fail so you don't end up cooking your fish or losing filtration. A heater or filter that keep tripping your GFCI means that they should be tossed before disaster happens. That's how I found the Stealth heater with a cracked housing and recently a failed circulation pump.

Good luck Mike. I may be able to hunt down an electrical engineer if you cannot find someone quick, I think he is over $100/hr though.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I cannot do the work or inspection / physically.

I plug power bars into 20 AMP CFCI receptacles I home run wired to the breaker box with dedicated circuit.

I'm hoping to find a licenced perhaps retired? electrican to help cut the cost of the inspections and documentation.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

If they showed up at my house , They would politely be told where to go, or I would be in handcuff's .


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Giving them a hard time now will just aggravate them.

I will have to check the 'Civil Liberties' to see where the stand on technique used.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I would in the future, now hearing your story allow only the cop in, show him my tanks and they would likely go away - i would not let the other douche bags in they sound like they were just mad they didn't find the grow op they were looking for and had to justify their " visit" .


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think the building inspectors may have the authority to do inspection if they are suspicious of dangerous conditions.

It is not just your own danger the society is responsible for, it is also your neighbour. They have the authority to declare a building as inhabitable.

It is always good idea to make sure things are safe in your house. You never know who may sure you if your house burn down or a kid or a burglar get electrocuted.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

There is something wrong with a group of inspectors, firemen, cops showing up with no evidence other than a statistical aboration in localized expected energy useage. We used to have a constitution for a reason.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
just an update.
It cost me about $1,000 to get my place passed.
contractorsors that had worked on the trailer in the past had hooked up things incorrectly and had to have the circuits moved in the electrical breaker box.

I also had to upgrade the bonding in the service to todays code.

I wonder if they will show up next to inspect the plumbing because I use too much water<G>

It would have been another $1,000 if I had not done a lot of the work.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wow, thats odd, todays standards of grounding are actually less than what they used to be

as for them returning, you gave them no hassle, so they most likely will leave you alone. A lot of the time its just about saving face for them. by finding something 'wrong' they have done a good job in their heads. Kind of like in the field, you leave something not so obvious, but easy to spot near the entrance to make them feel good about their job. They will then not give you a hard time over trivial things that are more about personal preference than code


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The contractor I hired admired my work and was not impressed by their insistance on the bonding.

My load is ony 17 Amp per leg for all:
tanks, heaters, lighting and pumps
household lights 
Desktop computer 
20 plus wall rats (power block transformers ) for chargers, phones, ipad etc.
Microwave clock, stove clock, and 7 more clocks.

When the hot water tank comes on (heat exchanger for my cental air) it assd another 30 amp.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

is your mobile home still on 60amp? mine is and i had alot of trouble getting insurance. also when work was done to install or change the the original or upgraded beaker box or wiring i was supposed to get a "silver label". just curios


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

No my unit came here in 1976 on a 100 AMP service.
I had the furnace/hot water tanks replaced with a heat pump/air hander heated by the hot water tank.
The electrician fet the supply up through the suply (disconect0 side of the box.

I told him it was wrong at the time but he said it was ok on a replacent of the furnace.

Then last year I got a walk in tub and the electrician wired it the same way.
I did not notice it at the time.

So I had to correct their work.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

does the $1000 include the cost of the team doing the walk through already? or is that bill to come?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that only applies if they find evidence of a grow op.

One person I know bought a home without knowlege of its previous use to grow plants in one of the closets.

He had to pay over $10,000 to bring the home up to spec.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
An update.

I had contacted Civil Liberties about my having to have a "Safety Inspection" even though I did not have a Grow-Op

It seems CBC is doing an story on the "Raids".

You may get to see me and some of my tanks on TV<G>
I was interviewed today for CBC "Go Public" to be aired on CBC Channel 3 in Vancouver on Monday March 5th 6 pm.

It is in regard to the grow-op I did not have:<(

Cheers
Mike


mikebike said:


> Hello,
> It turns out I'm using more electricity than my neighbors.
> Surrey Electrical inspections came by and told me I need to have a Safety Inspection"
> 
> ...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's really too bad that you were charged $1,000 when probably your place was in much better shape than others around you. I have heard a lot about the grow-op raids in Surrey. I look forward to seeing the episode. You have been remarkably polite under the circumstances.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting mad does not help a lot of times.
I pointed out to both BC Civil Liberties, and CBC, that I hoped they would be interested if Surrey inspections decided something else is wrongin-violationn.

They both said yes they would help if Surrey starts harassing me.

I'm guessing it will be for flushing duckweed<G>

Mike in South Surrey


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well glad things worked out other than money spent..id complain saying they put financial burden on you..and un-needed stress.just a guy playing with his fish

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?glgibj


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks April.

The stress was hard on me for the first week.

Cheers


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Everyone is suspected of being a criminal, now if you were a friend or relative of a local polititian they may just give it a pass,,, right? I mean - where's the process in this?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

A question we all may ask as big brother gets bigger<G>

I also offered my opinion on Smart Meters


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend house was inspected last week due to the power usage as well. It is a rental house so they all have electrical heat board so I guess the tenant usage it a lot and now they also want inspection on the electrical as well. I hope they don't inspect in Burnaby and ask me to shut down the tank as I use to much water and power to heat the my tank .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they cant ask that, as they are paid services, they can ask you to have an electrician install the appropriate receptacles in your home though using your fish tanks as an excuse


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps my coments on TV may help other Aquarist


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

No way....this isn't the same Mikebike ;D

Darn. Having too many fish tanks can get you in trouble with the law. WTFrig. Getting a bit ridiculous how we get scrutinized for consuming more electricity. 
Man's home 'invaded' by government search of fish tanks - Yahoo! News


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for providing the link.

Mike


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a video of mike on cbc. Cheers


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

good on you mike for speaking out, but i have to say, your forum title is definately correct


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice looking tanks Mike,
I wonder if you'll get much of a response from the city. I'd like to see them on the news explaining their side of the story and how they feel they can justify this kind of BS treatment of the people who pay their wages.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting it to UTube now lets make it go viral<G>

I did have to decide between a Support shirt and a "Stomp Out Drugs"

It is obvious I thought better than rocking the boat.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

God for u Mike, thats good that u r making it public.....they are going to far


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I'm really Glad you pursued This! It's very important that more of the Public is aware what's going on behind the scenes. But My guess is Surrey's Mayor will throw a blind eye to this,She has some clout and should use it,maybe You should write Her and make Her aware,hopefully She caught the Newscast.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes way to go mike. heaven forbid you have a hobby, what a bunch of BS, if i remember correctly it was 150 non grow shows harassed and only 80 shut down and not a single charge laid. What a colossal waste of tax payers money. just one more reason to love are wonderful government. Bunch of idiots. Cheers


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video as well! I missed that topic as by the title I did not get it was something like that.
Again, sorry for all the troubles, Mike! But great job in making it public like that! Thinking about others and spreading the word in such tough times for you is awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

What is being done here is actually against the law. They should have never been given a search warrant to search the premises without physical proof and witnesses, in fact the electric companies are not suppost to be giving this information to the police without warrants as well. This break the privacy laws set out by the same government that is now screwing you over.I do not have a law degree but I did study law while I was at UBC and with all the recent privacy act adjustments this was and is illegal.


----------

